# Furniture



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello All,

We are currently looking for a new sofa and bed etc.

Have tried all the normal places, Ikea, PAN, United Furnishings etc, can anyone recommend anymore?

Nothing to expensive, aiming for the middle ish.

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For sofas, have you looked in The One? Their main store is by Jumeirah Mosque in the Beach Road. There are also loads of furniture stores on SZR just North of all the car showrooms.

Don't discount the classified ads either, as people are often seling nearly new items.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dazcat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are currently looking for a new sofa and bed etc.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Home Centre ? There's one in MOE and Oasis Centre on SZR
There are good but smallish furniture shops in Karama too (can be seen from the road near Lamcy Plaza)


----------

